# Eli Stone - extra episode this Sunday (4/13)



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

ABC is squeezing a second Eli Stone episode into the schedule this week on Sunday. Check your Season Passes for conflicts.

Sunday 4/13
"Waiting For That Day"

Thursday 4/17
"Soul Free" (season finale)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah that caught me by surprise. I guess maybe they are trying to grab more people?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Yeah that caught me by surprise. I guess maybe they are trying to grab more people?


.. I'd say trying to burn them off faster.


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

*i LOVE this show...and the fact that they're showing the episode after the first new desperate housewives episode (yippppeeeee!!!!) can only mean one thing, they are trying to get some new viewers...i'll be heartbroken if they cancel this great show...also, Canterbury's law on fox is FANTASTIC, but it's ratings probably aren't great either...*


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree. Showing this extra episode after the first Desperate Housewives post-strike seems to be ABC's way to pump up a bit of extra viewership! I'm a fan of Eli so anything that helps....


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I love this show also. And for those Parade readers, Jonny Lee is the feature celeb today in the James Brady "Better Know a Celeb" column.

Could Jonny be any more likeable?

I hope the show picks up some more viewers in its more high profile slot tonight. I think there are two more original episodes, tonight and then Thursday at 10 pm.

ABC has not made a decision yet on picking it up for next season.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There's one next week too..


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> There's one next week too..


If there is, it's a repeat. This week's episode is the season finale. Thursday, Apr 17.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

+1 for fan of Eli.

Did anyone see when...oops, no spoilers.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Add me as a big fan of Eli!

Man, I want that show to return. It's no. 1 on my TiVo now, and I got it to the point where I've saved the last couple of episodes to rewatch them, they were so good!

ABC, please bring back Eli!!!! Pretty please?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> If there is, it's a repeat. This week's episode is the season finale. Thursday, Apr 17.


I must have been zoning out.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> I must have been zoning out.


I thought maybe you had a vision . . .


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks like the show is over for the season. So I guess they were burning off episodes.


----------

